# C# Systemstart und CD-Autostart



## tamilsuriyan (10. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

also mein Programm soll im Systemstart drin (neben Win Uhr) und wenn ich ein CD einlege, dann soll das Programm automatisch aufgehen. Kann mir jemand dazu eine Seite oder Tipp wie ich es mit Win Api realisieren kann?


----------

